# Free doodles



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

taking a few free doodles for hou good people ^_^
probably going to draw your bettas chibi style


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

"]http://http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130213_084642_zpsafa6537f.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1[/IMG] here is a pic of my betta for reference i would love for you to draw him!!!!!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

ohh i forgot to tell you his name his mardi


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i would like one of indigo if you want to do him, here Indigo


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Could you do Lakitu please?? (he's sip now but he's my heart betta) A full VT tail would complement him well ;-)

THANKS!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

and sorry i haven't figured out how to post pictures the right way yet....


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Go to "post reply" (not quick reply)- find the paper clip attachment button- browse and upload.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks laki!!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

ok i can't get the picture to upload... so if you don't want to do it you don't have too....


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is jesssan2442's photo:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

jesssan2442 said:


> "]http://http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130213_084642_zpsafa6537f.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1[/IMG] here is a pic of my betta for reference i would love for you to draw him!!!!!



didnt have a pen, but heres a finger doodle!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks tekkguy i really appreciate (not sure if i spelled that right) it!!!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

WOW i LOVE it THANKS!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> i would like one of indigo if you want to do him, here Indigo



here you go ^__^ Ink on napkin


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd be willing to do a trade for one of Dulcinea. ^_^









Dulcinea


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thats cute thank you i like your style:-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone in my albums please? Well, maybe not Romeo, he has a lot of art done for him.


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

Could you do one of Ranmaru? :3 Here's his album so far - http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5437


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Laki said:


> Could you do Lakitu please?? (he's sip now but he's my heart betta) A full VT tail would complement him well ;-)
> 
> THANKS!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I love your art so much, would you consider Niklaus?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I'd be willing to do a trade for one of Dulcinea. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

You can do Teeney


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

gaaah thanks so much!!! I love it. The style is fantastic. Actually I admire your various styles on this thread alone so far! Thanks!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

aokashi said:


>


She looks great! Thank you.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Kuronue said:


> Could you do one of Ranmaru? :3 Here's his album so far - http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5437


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Can you draw scooter? He's in my albums. Thanks!


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

aokashi said:


>


Awww! Its adorable and gorgeous all at once Thank you!!

:thankyou:


----------

